# Klassen-Referenz



## MarioH (3. Mai 2006)

Sagt mal, wo bekommt man eine anständige Referenz her, in der ich sehen kann, welche Klassen zur MicroEdition gehören und was deren Metoden etc. sind?

(Besser auf deutsch, sonst auf englisch.)

Danke.


----------



## Jockel (3. Mai 2006)

http://java.sun.com/javame/reference/docs/index.html
Und da wird dich wohl die MIDP 2.0 Specification, (JSR 118) respektive MIDP 1.0 Specification, (JSR 37) interessieren.


----------



## MarioH (3. Mai 2006)

Ja genau, das ist es.
Danke.


----------

